#  ,  ,   > - >   ,

## AlexDX

.       ,     .
  PIC30F5013-20E/PT      ,   SOP8     S5532   PANJA, +  .      S5532  PANJA    .   ,    ?       ?

----------


## AlexDX

> SE5532


     ,    

*  38 ():*

,          ,   .
  !

----------

